# almost another limit.



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

went out to the gulf at around 10:30 to see if i could manage another limit but what a difference a couple days can make.
no wind water was choppy and milky. the big plate shaped jellyfish have come in and the shorts i was wearing were not going to work. after about 45 minutes of stings and only 3- 13" flatties and one got the tail bit off by a shark..... enough of that. time for the long pants now.
so i changed locals to the ICW and it worked out pretty good. ended up with 6 there but had to walk about 2 to 2 1/2 miles and the conditions were so-so to good.
managed a couple nice 17" fish and heard something along the shoreline feeds and thought it was a speck or red but when i turned around to head back i saw what was making the ruckess......... A STUD FLATTIE in 4"s of water i stuck her and held on with both hands then pushed her up on the shore. i'm thinking 24"s....always bigger when your heart's racing 90 to nothing. but i was close...
she weighed in at 5.2 lbs


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice un!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

When you stick a bigun and ya heart doesn't pump a lil faster you need to quit giggin' That is a fine one for sure.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I can't find a flounder to save my life and everyone keeps posting pics of them. SOMEONE TAKE ME FLOUNDERING PLEASE.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> I can't find a flounder to save my life and everyone keeps posting pics of them. SOMEONE TAKE ME FLOUNDERING PLEASE.


i can't get anyone to go with me.
shoot me a pm with your # and i'll give ya a call one night when i go.only problem is,i don't never know when i'm going to go so it is just when the conditions will let me.so it's usually a last minute decision.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Man that's a monster flattie. Congrats.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice tailgate of goodness right there on those Flatties.
gig 'em up.


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

I got a few earlier in the summer myself when I would go in the bay. now I'm trying in the gulf, and its an experience to say the least. 
I won't be going again until Thursday or Friday, and plan on heading to the gulf.
Killer,GatorFan, I'll pm y'all maybe we can meet up and stick a few


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and pictures. That big female is a beauty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

did the shark bite the tail after you gigged it or before????????


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

jbtide said:


> I got a few earlier in the summer myself when I would go in the bay. now I'm trying in the gulf, and its an experience to say the least.
> I won't be going again until Thursday or Friday, and plan on heading to the gulf.
> Killer,GatorFan, I'll pm y'all maybe we can meet up and stick a few


:thumbup: sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

k-dog said:


> did the shark bite the tail after you gigged it or before????????


he bit it while it was behide me on the stringer!! i felt it pull but thought it was just the flounder kicking. the shark was only 2 1/2 to 3'.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

cobe killer said:


> he bit it while it was behide me on the stringer!! i felt it pull but thought it was just the flounder kicking. the shark was only 2 1/2 to 3'.


wow...........


----------



## Somefish (Oct 1, 2012)

The bleeding stringer is the only thing I couldn't handle about gulf wade gigging. I've been waiting to either hear how the floating cooler flipped in the waves or the nibbling shark saying "hey can I have a nibble of your leg for a minute". Lol. Glad all he got was a tail this time. (not really waiting to hear but that's my only concern) I'd like to come with you guys sometime as well. I've made 5 trips to "good spots" on a boat and managed 1 flounder out of 15+ hours of staring at the water. Now I still enjoy the night fishing wildlife like I stated in other posts but man, you gotta put something in the cooler to justify this as a "way to feed my family" as I tell myself and my wife!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have seen 5+ feet bull sharks in the inter-coastal and related bayous while gigging...One was in about a foot of water and 3 feet from the shore. I like my boat.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

drifterfisher said:


> I have seen 5+ feet bull sharks in the inter-coastal and related bayous while gigging...One was in about a foot of water and 3 feet from the shore. I like my boat.


i heard a ruckes in the dark ahead of me b4 and came up on a 60 to 70# stingray all shredded in 2 ' of water but never saw the shark. after i got about 100' past it he came back and was finishing it off. i check behind me every now and again to see if anything following me.
my stringer is 25' long so it is away from my legs.:thumbup:


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

cobe killer said:


> i heard a ruckes in the dark ahead of me b4 and came up on a 60 to 70# stingray all shredded in 2 ' of water but never saw the shark. after i got about 100' past it he came back and was finishing it off. i check behind me every now and again to see if anything following me.
> my stringer is 25' long so it is away from my legs.:thumbup:


Yep, long stringer and keep eye on your backside.....:yes:


----------

